

Book Copies Y Combinator Logo For Cover? - jasonlbaptiste
http://jasonlbaptiste.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/ycombinator-stolen.jpg

======
aristus
Eh. The book is about generation "Y", a phrase that's been around for about 15
years. There are 8 basic colors. Odds are it's unconscious.

I was about to recommend a book on this called Borrowed Design, but apparently
it's a hard-to-get classic. $189 used!

[http://www.amazon.com/Borrowed-Design-Abuse-Historical-
Form/...](http://www.amazon.com/Borrowed-Design-Abuse-Historical-
Form/dp/0471284408)

~~~
BerislavLopac
Yet another reason to switch to e-books... :)

------
vomjom
A white Y using a standard font on an orange background isn't a hugely
original logo.

It's quite conceivable that they came up with it themselves given the topic of
the book.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
orange looks much more like the yc orange in the photo. in real life, it
looked a shade lighter.

------
dzlobin
Link the image directly, It's not showing up for me.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
It's not letting me change the url. Here are two direct links. Editors please
use whichever one works best if you decide to change the URL:

[http://jasonlbaptiste.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/01/ycombin...](http://jasonlbaptiste.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/01/ycombinator-stolen.jpg)

[http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-
snc3/hs235.snc3/2224...](http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-
snc3/hs235.snc3/22244_708116681437_10603313_40844636_4815687_n.jpg)

------
ramchip
Calling that 'stealing' has to be the logo equivalent of patenting resizable
arrays...

~~~
adharmad
You can't patent logos but you can copyright them.

~~~
ramchip
That's why I used used the word 'equivalent' ;)

I suppose it could be called copyright trolling...

------
cookiecaper
"This content is currently unavailable".

Please provide a direct link to the image.

